# IBM Net Camera 22p5084 Driver



## bener (Sep 13, 2007)

I do have the same camera, IBM NET Camera 22p5084, and try to find a driver for XP.
The link given by DAI if unfortunately not functionning.
The telephone number for Camera Tech Support is not functionning either, so I am guessing the cie doesn't exist anymore...

Any other lead to find a driver for XP ?

Thanks,


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-66973


----------



## reganjj (Nov 28, 2007)

dai,

I am also looking for an IBM Net Camera p/n 22P5084 driver.
How do the drivers for Lenevo p/n 40Y8519 and 41N5679 relate to my need?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

lenovo=ibm they bought out the laptop division


----------



## reganjj (Nov 28, 2007)

dai said:


> lenovo=ibm they bought out the laptop division


----------



## reganjj (Nov 28, 2007)

dai, Thanks for updating my feeble brain. I am trying to install the old web cam on a Dell Dimension 2400 desktop but can't locate the original install diskette. Are the Lenevo Laptop drivers compatible with the desktop ones?? Is there other software needed to use the web cam?? Thanks much for your time.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will probably need the driver and software package for the camera whether they are compatible with a dell all you can do is try them i think the compatability would be with the operating system not the computer


----------



## sensationy2k (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.usb-drivers.com/drivers/59/59559.htm
I checked this driver is ok for IBM Webcam (Net Camera with P/N 22p5084). Its very good.


----------

